# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  `·.¸¸.·نشيدة دعوة تائب للمنشد خالد التميمي "لحن اماراتي" ابدااااع`·.¸¸.·

## روح الصدى

السلام عليكم 

حبيت أنزلكم هاي النشيده واتمنى انها تعجبكم..


نشيدة 


l دعوة تائب l


بأداء ولحن اماراتي متميز ..


اداء و توزيع المنشد الصاعد : خالد التميمي


للاستماع :http://www.zshare.net/audio/5278120437d33e3b/



اسمعوها وخبروني برايكن...  :12 (43): 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## miss-vip1

ما شاء الله روووووووووووعه النشيده ... تسلمين روح الصدى ع النشيده الحلوه

----------


## أم منصــور

*نشيدة روووووعة

تســـــــــلم يمناااااج
..
..
..*

----------


## ذات الحياة

جميلة جدا الكلمات والنشيدة 

نسأل الله يقبل توبتنا ويغفر لنا .. اللهم آمين 

فعلا ابليس يرسم لابن آدم الأماني 

أشكرج على الاختيار الراائع بارك الله فيج 

شكرا لج ويعطيج العافية

----------


## غــ الميث ــلا

بارك الله فيج ،،
نشيدة رائعة،،
واللحن متميز..
ياربنا يارب كل العبااااد ،، يارب تغفر جميع ذنوبي

----------


## @دلوعة حبيبي@

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسلمين اختي ع النشيده

----------


## روح الصدى

مشكورات خواتي على مروركن الطيب

----------


## ضي عيني

تســــــــلمين غناتي  :Smile:

----------


## تنحط ع الجرح

يسلموووووووو الغلااا بصرااحة رووووعه الانشووده والصووووت لـ خاالد التميمي --

ياربنا يارب كل العبااااد ،، يارب تغفر جميع ذنوبي

----------


## يعجز الوصف

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات

مشاركه مميزه عزيزتي روح الصدى تسلمين... والله يوفقج ويسر لج كل خير

ربي يحفظكم

----------


## إحساس مجروح

يا رب تغفرلي جميع الذنوبي ~
يا رب عفوك كل يوم وليله زادي قليل والمسافة طويلة ~

|
|

أبدعتي غلاتي في نقلها عيبتني وااااااااايد يسلملي هالذوق في الإختيار ويزاج ربي كل خير

----------


## روح الصدى

تسلمون خواتي ع المرور الطيب ...

----------


## غرشوبة2007

الله يبارك فيج ولاهلج ..الله يزرقج بالجنة باذن الله .. اللهم آمين 

وااايد حلوين كلمات النشيده وايقاعها وااايد حلوه بعد 

تسلمين الغالية ع النشيده وااايد

----------


## دهن العود30

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه .. كلمات ولا اروووع .. مشكوورة وماقصرتي ..........^_^ ويارب اغفر لي جميع الذنوبي...

----------


## مسا الليل

مشكوره أختي النشيده وايد حلوه

----------


## *همس القلوب*

واااااااايد غاااويه تسلم أنااملج الغاليه

----------


## غلا الخور.

*ماشاء الله روووعة النشيدة ...*

----------


## اللهم اغفر لنا

ما شاء الله روووعه

الله يجزيج خير

----------


## قنيصة شوا&ـين

<<<بخبرج عند رابط مباشر وايييد حلوة .. 
أشكر ذوقج الغاوي

----------


## أمواااج

> جميلة جدا الكلمات والنشيدة 
> 
> نسأل الله يقبل توبتنا ويغفر لنا .. اللهم آمين 
> 
> فعلا ابليس يرسم لابن آدم الأماني 
> 
> أشكرج على الاختيار الراائع بارك الله فيج 
> 
> شكرا لج ويعطيج العافية



سمعتها في اذاعة القرااااااااان روووعه بصرااااااحه

----------


## دانة ثمينة

ما شاء الله واااااايد روعة الأنشودة
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## روح الصدى

تسلمين خواتي ع الردود الحــــلوه ...

----------


## نبض المسى

ماشاء الله ...صوت رائع 
بارك الله فيج ع النقل الرائع 
بإنتظار كل ما هو جديد منك

----------


## عنيني

روعة كل من الانشيدة

----------


## وضحة 23

وااااااايد حلوة النشيدة

تسلمين أختي ..

يا عاصي احذر لفة الساق بالساق ..

يوم الى رب السماوات تنساق..

----------


## منذريه^_^

روووووعه والله
ربي يزاج كل خير يالغاليه
بس ابا احملها و ما اعرفت كيف
يااليت حد يساعديني

----------


## روح قاليها

رووووووووووووعه الصراحه وصوت المنشد رائع الله يجازيج خير اختي 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## ورده جوري

فعلا رووعه
مشكوره

----------


## ~ أم سيافي ~

حلوة واايدة حلوة
تسلمين على هالإنتقاء

----------


## om-aamooor

أشكركِ يا أختي روح الصدى على هذه النشيدة الرائعة و يا ليت دائماً تتحفينا بالجديد لديكِ ، جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله .

----------


## um.maryom

بارك الله فيج الغاليه

بصراحة انشوده رائعة

----------


## أم مسعود

> ما شاء الله روووووووووووعه النشيده ... تسلمين روح الصدى ع النشيده الحلوه


 :Ast Green:

----------


## moon uae

وااايد حلوة الغالية.. مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## hmo0o0m

مشكووووووووووووووره على النشيده ^^

----------


## القلبـ...

تعيبني الأناشيد اللي شرات جي (^_^) ..

مشكوره حبيبتي ..

----------


## fifi_girl

ما شاء الله رووعة النشييدة و حلوة تسلمين حبيبتي موضوعج غاوي نفسج ^_^

----------


## ما يكبرني لقب

رووعة النشيدة
مشكورة الغالية

----------


## هيوووونه

يا رب تغفرلي جميع الذنوبي

----------


## الخيزران

روووووووووووووووووعه يزاج الله خير اختي في الله

----------


## شموخ ذاتي

رووووووووووووووعه ... يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## نواعم 5

وايد حلوه

----------


## شمس الدار

حلوه النشيده 

شكرا لج

اللهم اغفرلنا

----------


## بنت الجواسم

نشيدة روعة ^_^

تسلمين إختي

ياربي عفوك كل يومٍ وليله .... زادي قليل والمسافه طويله

----------


## وغارت الحور

مشكووووووووووره اختي

----------


## فلــونه

النشيده روووووعه ..

يزاج الله خير..

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

مشكووورة الشيخة

----------


## نيدووو

مشكووووور ة اختي عاالنشيدة 

بس بسألج ماتقدرين اتحطيلنا نشيدة خالد التميمي (( ياخوي ارجع)) اللي تطلع في اذاعة نور دبي

وتسلمييييييييين
 :Smile:

----------


## MissUAE10

رووعة النشيدة يزاج الله خير 

وايد حبيتها

----------


## الصغيروونه

نشيدة رائعه
بارك الله فيج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## MissUAE10

.......................

----------


## عيناويةdxb

تسلمين ع النشيدة الرووعة

تقبلي مروري

----------


## جـورية العين

نشيده روعه

----------


## روح الصدى

تسلمن خواتي ع مرور الطيب

----------


## ام مروان22

روعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع ععععععة

----------


## طيب الخاطر

يزاج الله خير اختي 
روعه النشيده

----------


## ريـــــــم

ما شاء الله ولا أروع الله يحفظه ويوفقه إلى ما يحبه الله ويرضاه ..

----------


## حنين..

رووووووووووعه مشكوره

----------


## أم الحمدان

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## أوراق

*مشكورة اختي النشيدة رووووووووووووووووعة*

----------


## حياة إمرأة

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة...
تسلمين أختيه ...

----------


## أنا مسلمه

يزااااااج الله كل خير

----------


## جرحي ألييم

روعـه النشيده ! مبددع خالد التميمي ماشاء الله عليه ^^

تسلمين الغـلآ ،،

[ ياعاصي احذر لفه الساق بالسآق
يوم الى رب السماوات تنسآق . . ~

----------


## ربشه

روووووووعه

يسلمو خيتو

----------


## ورده جوري

واااااااااااااااايد حلوه
تسلمين علي الاختيار

----------


## العرقوبه

روووعـه

تم آلتحميل

تسلمين يآلشيخـه عآلطرح

وكثري من هآلطرووح فديتج

----------


## mooon_uae

الانــــــــــــــــــشــــــــــــــــــودة وايــــــــــــــــــــــدحـــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــلوة ]

----------


## بنت السمحه

تسلمين حبيبتي ويعطيج العافية ..

----------


## دلوع قلبي

يسلموووووووووووووو
صدق وااااايد حلوه النشيده

----------


## **زهور**

ما شاء الله روووعه

الله يجزيج خير

----------


## عيون مروان

انا اعرفها
واااااااااااااااااااااايد حلوة حلوة حلوة

----------


## وبل النفاف

وأأيد نايس 

ثنكس 
~

----------


## بنت خويلد

ماشالله واااااااااااااااااااااااايد روعة ..
شكراااا

----------


## $صاحبة السمو$

*يزااااااااااااج الله خير* 

*واااااااااااااااااااايد تعيبني ومن متى ادورهـآ .. تسلمين حيااتي . .* 

*والله من متى في خاطريه*

*كاتبتنها في فوني الكلمااات ابغي انزلها وما حصلتها*

----------


## vonnov

مشكورة يالغلا 
النشيدة وايد حلوة

----------


## حلوة امها

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعة
ثااااانكس ختيه . . ^.^

----------


## اغلى ناسي m

يعطيج العافيه عالجهود المبذوله

----------


## كيم كارداشيان

بارك الله فيج ،،
نشيدة رائعة،،
واللحن متميز..
ياربنا يارب كل العبااااد ،، يارب تغفر جميع ذنوبي

----------


## بنت خالتي

رووووووووووووووعه تسلمين

----------


## شذى الروح

جنه فيها موسيقى ,؟؟,والله الايام هاي الاناشيد كلها موسيقى الله يحفظنا..

لكن كلماتها حلو تسلمين,,

----------


## الحلاكلة

جزاك الله الف خير يالغاليه وماقصرتي

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بارك الله فيج ،،
نشيدة رائعة،،
واللحن متميز..
ياربنا يارب كل العبااااد ،، يارب تغفر جميع ذنوبي

----------


## مرحباني

روعه فديييييتج 

اختييار رائع 

بس بليييز كييف انزلهاا 
؟؟

----------


## ** خلود **

تسلمين ع النشيدة الاكثر من روووووعه .. ^_^

----------


## غزلان-22

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه .. كلمات ولا اروووع .. مشكوورة وماقصرتي ..........^_^ ويارب اغفر لي جميع الذنوبي...

----------


## مس شوكليت

يزاج الله ألف خير أختي ع هاي النشيدة الحلوة

----------


## ري Dubai ـم

> بارك الله فيج ،،
> نشيدة رائعة،،
> واللحن متميز..
> ياربنا يارب كل العبااااد ،، يارب تغفر جميع ذنوبي

----------


## عيون عنود

رووووووووووووووعه

تسلميين الغاليه

----------


## نونه دلوعه

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## منبع الاحزاان

جزاج الله خيرا

----------


## راحه البال ~

_يعطيج العوافي 
شكلها نايس 
ربي يحفظج ختؤؤ
^^_

----------

